
Stackpoint.io Joins the NetApp Family - alexkinch
https://blog.stackpoint.io/stackpoint-io-joins-the-netapp-family-d0712ad54e81
======
alexkinch
Not sure what the plans are for the pricing plans and packages - Stackpoint's
entry level of $50/month is quite different from than Netapp's "Only pay for
what you use:Just add 20% to the hourly cost of your compute instance per
month" (from here: [https://cloud.netapp.com/kubernetes-
service](https://cloud.netapp.com/kubernetes-service))

